# ACAB



## DrRingDing (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1893195/

Any torrents out yet?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes. My review:



> ACAB - Italian film by the director of Romanzo criminale (the series not the original film). Follows a group of riot cops from the attack on the Diaz school at the Genoa G8 ('a massacre' they call it) as they bludgeon their way through striking workers, immigrants, football supporters, roma, people being evicted and so on. Demonstrates their self-image as warriors, as modern day samurai bound together by an unspoken code - fascism. And it does this in a sympathetic light, a confused light but a sympathetic light. For example, it shows these fascists - these open fascists, as being non-racist, the only racists in the film are a group of Roma who they attack and force to leave the country - because they racially abused of the fascists black mates. Their fascism is shown as simply being produced from their individual personal frustrations (losing access to kids, being made homeless by thieving Africans taking social housing and so on) and love of the motherland - the people using them in all the above acts are never mentioned, never shown, never questioned - invisible. This _is_ the fascist film that Tropa Elite was wrongly accused of being.
> 
> Di Canio's fav film this year i expect.


 
What were _you_ expecting?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, had a good example of Roma arse stabbing.


----------

